# sometimes what you fear...



## belengerx

Hi everyone 
I wonder if you can help me with this sentence.


"Sometimes what you fear the most is what you need"



mersi


----------



## farscape

Do you need the Romanian translation? I'm asking this because a couple of days ago someone speaking Spanish posted here looking for an English explanation. 

f.


----------



## farscape

Just in case 

Uneori, de ce te temi mai mult e chiar ce-ţi lipseşte.

Later,


----------



## belengerx

thanks farscape for your translation !


----------

